# Steiner logging



## cantoo (May 4, 2014)

Refined my arch abit and had some time to play with it today. The darn winch handle vibrated loose and is long gone. Was pulling some pretty big stuff around another tree and maybe bent the hitch a little. Couple hours and I got some wood piled up. Won't be able to get it home until the wheat is off so I've been just cutting stuff down.


----------



## cantoo (May 4, 2014)

Few more pics.


----------



## audible fart (May 4, 2014)

That Steiner looks really cool, and i feel like i should own one, but i have to ask. Purpose and ability wise, where does a Steiner realistically stand between a 4 wheel dirtbike and a riding mower? What is it offically marketed as? Do they still make them?


----------



## zogger (May 4, 2014)

Toss up between that and the struck baby crawler which is the coolest little hauler buggy.


----------



## brenndatomu (May 4, 2014)

audible fart said:


> That Steiner looks really cool, and i feel like i should own one, but i have to ask. Purpose and ability wise, where does a Steiner realistically stand between a 4 wheel dirtbike and a riding mower? What is it offically marketed as? Do they still make them?


They do still make them, limited models though, Steiner was bought out by Brower quite a few years ago, not sure who owns the name now. The Steiner family had a 5 year non compete agreement when they sold out, they used those 5 years wisely. They completly reworked their idea, started back up under the name Ventrac. Now if you like the Steiner tractor, you'll LOVE a Ventrac! I have spent many hours on both, and the Ventracs are just a _much_ more refined machine. The original Steiners were made here locally and the Ventracs still are, heck, I just seen one of the Steiner boys this morning. Anyways, they have (had) _many_ attachments/accessories available that made them able to do almost anything you can do with a full size tractor, as long as you remember that you are on a 1000 LB 18-28 HP machine. But, the small size/weight with the ATV type tires allow you to go places that a full size tractor never could though, so like everything, they have pluses and minuses I guess. Both brands are still very popular and even though there are plenty of used ones around here, good luck finding a cheap one at an auction (or anywhere)! 

Great way to haul home the firewood! Looks like a good time to weld (bolt) a receiver hitch on that tractor Cantoo!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 5, 2014)

I'm sure they would work for a lot of folks, but they don't begin to have enough ground clearance to be of much use for me, except maybe for mowing grass and I have that covered in spades with a zero turn mower/snow blower...

Anyway, you must not have as harsh of conditions in the spring/fall for logging/firewood that I do... To have a year around tool here, I need a tractor...

SR


----------



## cantoo (May 5, 2014)

For us now the Steiners are more of a toy than a work tool. We still do lawn rolling, gravel grading, lawn sweeping, fertilizing, weed spraying, rough lawn cutting, and a few other things. I have maybe 20 attachments for mine, most were made by me in my shop. I used to have lots of pics on here but I think most are gone now. Around here almost every chicken farmers has one or more of them around to clean out barns and spread shavings, especially in 2 storey barns. Pricewise you better be sitting down cause it's scary. Ground clearance is an issue as well as driving over hilly bush, there is very little knee room. It can be easy to get squished as it's articulates when you turn on a hill. They can't really be compared to a 4 wheeler due to the weight which gives good traction and the attachments available. Way heavier and better built than a lawn mower or lawn tractor. I have a Kubota L35 with can and this bush is too tight to prevent lots of damage. I will have room for the Kubota after I get the main trails cleaned out and widened.


----------



## cantoo (May 5, 2014)

Well the hitch won't be the one to break next time. I welded a few more grab hooks onto the arch, some tire protectors and replaced the winch.


----------



## cantoo (May 5, 2014)

brenndatomu, I just slapped my head. Why didn't I think of that, I even have a couple of receivers laying around that I made a few weeks ago. At least this one is bolted on so maybe I'll change it out in a few weeks when my wife doesn't notice. She uses it more than I do.


----------



## cantoo (May 11, 2014)

Did a little more logging today. Decided I might as well check the under carriage for any signs of wear. Happened pretty quick, you can see the 8" rotten piece of wood just by the back wheel. I was turning on a small hill and the front wheel went airborne with caused it to jack knife, I stuck my hand out and stopped it from rolling right over. Then the blade caught and held it there. Doesn't look like much but the hill was 2' high and with only a 4' width it was steep enough.


----------



## cantoo (May 11, 2014)

And before someone pipes in and says I should install a roll bar on it if you look close you will see that I built the log arch frame out of 2 steiner roll bars that I cut down. We never ever used them so I cut them up. Guess I better pay better attention next time.


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 11, 2014)

Oh my....


----------



## cantoo (May 11, 2014)

Went and picked up my log trailer and my Steiner limb trailer today at my Bil"s. Brought home one load of ash I think.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## brenndatomu (May 11, 2014)

Wow, glad it didn't go over on ya! I have some pretty good scars on my leg from trying to "catch" a side x side ATV during a low speed roll a few years back, not cool! Guess that's why they went with roll bars on the new Ventrac line. 
Hows that new hitch lookin 'bout now?


----------



## cantoo (May 11, 2014)

Pictures are screwing up.


----------



## cantoo (May 11, 2014)

My wife was loading branches into the dump truck a few weeks ago. Now we have a red back window, waiting on new one.


----------



## cantoo (May 11, 2014)

The hitch is working fine other than it's 1/4" wider that the old one and now my weights don't fit on the bracket. Could be part of the reason why it flipped over, I mounted 2 of the suitcase weight up on the higher weight bar.


----------



## firebrick43 (May 11, 2014)

No one uses their roll bar until, well..... really need them. They are really not for the operator either. They are for your wife, kids, parents, friends, and even your dog needs someone to throw a stick or two. 

I natural to think we are control of our safety (and many things we are) but truth is, just as you found out, &@;6 happens. Personal seen 3 over turned tractors 2 guys walked away due to ROPS, 1 did not as the roll bar was folded because it was in the way and he didn't use it as he was a safe driver. 

Personally been hit 3 times on the road, by a car unconvinced by my tractors slow speed, a drunk pickup driver, and a boat by a clueless driver not remembering how wide the trailer was. So when my 2020 came to the farm a rops and seat belt was was installed. Best 620$ that hopefully is never needed but will be the best investment ever made if it comes to using it!


----------



## zogger (May 11, 2014)

cantoo said:


> And before someone pipes in and says I should install a roll bar on it if you look close you will see that I built the log arch frame out of 2 steiner roll bars that I cut down. We never ever used them so I cut them up. Guess I better pay better attention next time.



Well, you missed a golden opportunity to tell a nice fish story like "and today thought I had a slow leak, so did a quick driving adjust to get the wheel up for inspection..see..built in jack"!

something like that....


----------



## chucker (May 11, 2014)

cantoo said:


> And before someone pipes in and says I should install a roll bar on it if you look close you will see that I built the log arch frame out of 2 steiner roll bars that I cut down. We never ever used them so I cut them up. Guess I better pay better attention next time.


 LOL!! NOT TO WORRY CANTOO! she/he will be along before too long with all the wisdom of the elite loggers/forester and their "know-it-all smartazzdom" hind site hog fodder.... good to see you weighed the situation out with one hand out and the other on the controls!! that just shows the experience of a true all around woodsman. lol


----------



## dancan (May 12, 2014)

Shoulda been a fine beverage in the convenient holder for a counter balance ....LOL


----------



## mainewoods (May 12, 2014)

Perhaps a Steiner requires a 12oz. bottle, instead of a 12 oz.can, for proper counter weight.


----------



## dancan (May 12, 2014)

Well it certainly would have given him the counterbalancing force to offset from being sucked into the remnant of the Polar Vortex as he drove by it .


----------



## chucker (May 12, 2014)

dancan said:


> Well it certainly would have given him the counterbalancing force to offset from being sucked into the remnant of the Polar Vortex as he drove by it .


 speaking of polar vortex and cold black holes, I found one 2 days ago with the 4 wheeler and wide tired woods trailer with a 1/3 cord of dry red oak..... sunk to the axels on both with out warning!....lol


----------



## cantoo (May 12, 2014)

We have too many properties with low hanging branches for the roll bars. My wife was almost hurt very bad a few years ago, we used to use a cube van to haul our ZTR lawnmowers. We had 2 identical mowers, one with roll bar and one without, she drove the wrong one into the van and the roll bar caught on the door. She was lucky she was just idling and it stalled.
Got the load cut into rounds, used the 660 and the 360. Just cut everything into length on the trailer then pull it out of the pile. I might have shined up abit of steel on one bunk though.


----------



## cantoo (May 12, 2014)

Any body know what kind of wood this is? my firewood buddy thinks it's hickory, I didn't think we had much here.


----------



## NSMaple1 (May 13, 2014)

That almost looks like poplar - hard to tell through pictures sometimes though.

I do wood like that sometimes too - buck right on the trailer. But when I do, when loading, I first put a couple pieces length wise, then couple pieces on those cross wise, then load up on top of those. Slightly crooked ones so they & the load won't roll around. Gets the wood up further away from the trailer & metal & reduces chances of dulling the chain on a bunk. Junking right on the trailer is a great time & work saver - especially if that can then be combined with splitting right off it.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (May 13, 2014)

chucker said:


> sunk to the axels on both with out warning!....lol



Had a Dalmatian do that one day -- I watched in horror as he ran up the crusted-over pile of chicken manure in a field, and broke immediately through...


----------



## unclebuck13 (May 13, 2014)

My buggy has been busy cutting some trails lately. Love this little bugger


----------



## cantoo (May 13, 2014)

Nice cab. Now we're gonna need to see logging pics with it. I have tons of homemade attachments for mine. I made a 10' wide gravel driveway leveller on the weekend.


----------



## muddstopper (May 14, 2014)

I own a 430 mac as well as a 31turbo Ventrac. Steiner sets in the shed with about 300 hrs on it and the ventrac hr meter broke at around 2000hrs. I guess you can figure out which I like better. 
Anyways, to prevent the Steiner from trying to turn over all the time, add some weights to the blade on the front. The blade by itself isnt enought to keep the steiner from pulling the front wheels off the ground when pulling hard. And when the front wheels are off the ground, the durn thing has a tendency to want to articulate whether you want it to or not. Put weight on both ends and it will pull the handle out of a maul, but no weight in front and it will flip over backwards.


----------



## Oliver1655 (May 14, 2014)

You might consider having the hitch on the log arch pivot to where it won't be able to twist the hitch on the tractor. Cut the tubing & weld in a couple pieces of plate which are bolted together so they will turn is all it takes.


----------



## cantoo (May 14, 2014)

Oliver, I had planned on doing that but the old git-r-dun took over.
Mudd the blade is 1/4 steel plate so it's pretty heavy, I was being lazy not having the weights on correctly and I was just asleep at the switch, when you are driving a Steiner on hill you better be awake.


----------



## mr.finn (May 15, 2014)

Cantoo, I am pretty sure that is not hickory. My guess would be Elm of some sort. Cottonwood has deeper bark fissures.


----------



## cantoo (May 19, 2014)

Did some more hauling out using the Steiner and a smaller wagon I built. Wood is all deadfalls that I cut into 6 to 12' lengths as it laid in the bush, I then drove along the trail and threw it on the wagon. We might split this stuff in half and sell it as ready to burn campfire wood, just not sure if I want to bother with it though. I cut it all at 16" so we could sell it as heating wood too. Wood is mostly ash. The buzz saw sure works good and is easier on the back, I really should use it more. I've been thinking of taking it right into the bush and buzzing where the stuff lays but bush is actually pretty tight. The pictures are very deceiving it's also very hilling, just small 3' hills but using the Steiner they are deep and steep enough.


----------



## zogger (May 19, 2014)

cantoo said:


> Did some more hauling out using the Steiner and a smaller wagon I built. Wood is all deadfalls that I cut into 6 to 12' lengths as it laid in the bush, I then drove along the trail and threw it on the wagon. We might split this stuff in half and sell it as ready to burn campfire wood, just not sure if I want to bother with it though. I cut it all at 16" so we could sell it as heating wood too. Wood is mostly ash. The buzz saw sure works good and is easier on the back, I really should use it more. I've been thinking of taking it right into the bush and buzzing where the stuff lays but bush is actually pretty tight. The pictures are very deceiving it's also very hilling, just small 3' hills but using the Steiner they are deep and steep enough.



That's about perfect firewood there. You can knock out small diameter ash like that about faster than anything else I think.

I only cut some ash here, not much, I don't want to cut much as we don't have that ash borer yet. but it is my all time favorite all around firewood.


----------



## cantoo (May 20, 2014)

We have lots of ash around here but it's all dying out. The owner of the land I'm cutting on also has 100 acres across the road with a 5 acre bush of ash on it. They marked all the trees a few years ago but he's not interested in cutting in, too busy on other projects. Build 25 or so turkey barns this year alone, bit of a big guy in the turkey business here and Michigan soon. The 6 barns they are building beside me are going to be egg laying barns, the eggs are going to Michigan to hatch out. I'm hoping to get in on that bush too.


----------



## zogger (May 20, 2014)

cantoo said:


> We have lots of ash around here but it's all dying out. The owner of the land I'm cutting on also has 100 acres across the road with a 5 acre bush of ash on it. They marked all the trees a few years ago but he's not interested in cutting in, too busy on other projects. Build 25 or so turkey barns this year alone, bit of a big guy in the turkey business here and Michigan soon. The 6 barns they are building beside me are going to be egg laying barns, the eggs are going to Michigan to hatch out. I'm hoping to get in on that bush too.



Well, that's cool then, you'll get loads of wood for the taking and some gobbler as a bonus!


----------



## Oliver1655 (May 20, 2014)

Hope you are up wind most of the time!


----------



## zogger (May 20, 2014)

muddstopper said:


> I own a 430 mac as well as a 31turbo Ventrac. Steiner sets in the shed with about 300 hrs on it and the ventrac hr meter broke at around 2000hrs. I guess you can figure out which I like better.
> Anyways, to prevent the Steiner from trying to turn over all the time, add some weights to the blade on the front. The blade by itself isnt enought to keep the steiner from pulling the front wheels off the ground when pulling hard. And when the front wheels are off the ground, the durn thing has a tendency to want to articulate whether you want it to or not. Put weight on both ends and it will pull the handle out of a maul, but no weight in front and it will flip over backwards.



Ha! Got to be more than one guy here wondering what you might want for that Steiner?


----------



## fubar2 (May 21, 2014)

Some years ago the local Steiner dealer brought his biggie with hydraulic motor drive to the garden tractor pull. In anticipation of all his new customers he went around and told everybody how badly he was going to beat them. Hooked it up and it sat there and it roared without budging anything not even spinning the tires. Without looking in anyone's direction he retracted, reloaded it on his trailer and split. All these years later I haven't seen him or it there since even as a spectator. Too much for his hydraulics.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 21, 2014)

zogger said:


> Ha! Got to be more than one guy here wondering what you might want for that Steiner?



I have a friend who mowed grass with his Steiner for quite a few years, then he tried out a zero turn, I haven't seen his Steiner out of his shed since, as he has tractors for bigger jobs... It's Kubota diesel powered, I should ask him if it's for sale...

SR


----------



## zogger (May 21, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I have a friend who mowed grass with his Steiner for quite a few years, then he tried out a zero turn, I haven't seen his Steiner out of his shed since, as he has tractors for bigger jobs... It's Kubota diesel powered, I should ask him if it's for sale...
> 
> SR



One of the mowers I use is one of those, a zd326. It kicks grass booty. And driving it is like thought control.

I wouldn't want a steiner for yard mowing really, just the way it is built for snaking through the woods.


----------



## cantoo (May 21, 2014)

We don't use the Steiner for much grass cutting. We run Bobcats and a Walker. A bit of spare equipment in the background too. Most of it is my wife's.


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 23, 2014)

What are you running for a saw ? Stihl 026 ?


----------



## cantoo (May 23, 2014)

I mainly use my Poulan Pro or one of my wife's if she's not using it.


----------



## cantoo (May 23, 2014)

Tomorrows job. Turning this old pile of crap into another log hauler like this. At least then I might use it.


----------



## cantoo (May 24, 2014)

Made a few changes to the new one. Made it with a sliding tongue so I can load long pieces on both trailers. New one has taller tires and taller stakes so I can haul more on it. Going to be a good haul for the Steiner but will save time driving back and forth.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 1, 2014)

The bush I'm cutting out of is surrounded by winter wheat so I decided I needed to clean the fenceline so I can get back there to cut and maybe haul some stuff out. Lots of big trees (5' across) thorn trees, small hardwoods and shrubs that are in my way. Big trees can't be moved or cut but the little stuff needed to go. IO decided I needed a prong to cut the roots to get the stumps out of the way. I was gonna to start from scratch but then decided I might as well use my forks for a carrier. Couple different trees in the pics but the 10" one took about 10 minutes to cut off one side and pop out. I used a piece of 1/2"x 8" plate for the top, sharpened to a point. 1/2"x 4" bar for underneath the rear to hold it together, 3/8"x 8" plate for the front of the forks to fit into and a chain to hold it to the carrier. Sure is a lot easier way to dead with thorn trees too. Later when the wheat is off and the weather is wet I will use my grapple and pile them up to burn. Disregard my wife's equipment on the fenceline, she has issues. I'm planning to use it in the bush to get stumps off the 4 wheeler trails too.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 1, 2014)

And before anybody chimes in, I use more cutting action and less prying action. Don't need to break my loader or the forks.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 1, 2014)

I also did some in the bush clearing so I can start to stockpile logs to haul out when the crop is off. I decided I might as well pull a load home to see how the trail works. I also have to fix a Steiner tire now too, someone drove over one of the thousands of thorns that are laying around. And the more I use my loader grapple the more I hate it, I better sell it soon or it's going to get cut apart and made the right (my) way. It's too wide for what I need to use it for. It's too heavy for my style of tractor, you can pick up anything when the backhoe is on however for wood work I don't have anything on the back and it's constantly lifting the rear wheels off the ground. It doesn't open wide enough. The curved tines are a pain to pick up logs with. You pretty much have to use the clamp to pickup anything.
Lots of blowdowns already.


The next section is really thick and going to be a lot of work, lots of cedar. I'm going straight though the middle of the pic. I'm trying to get to the main part of the bush where I've already been working, it's a lot drier area. This whole area gets flooded in the spring from field runoff.





Kinna run up a tree abit trying to get bush into the bush. This would be where I, oops someone got the thorn. 

My wife got there just in time to point out the flat tire to me. 

Security team heading back after securing the bush. The little dog was on her lap. And the crappy grapple.
And I cut up the load just to remind me how sore my


----------



## cantoo (Jun 1, 2014)

Hmm screwed up the security pic.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Been cutting and hauling out poplar and some ash.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Been making some trails too.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 22, 2014)

My daughter is taking Forestry this fall so it was time to let her cut some down. Good trees to practice on, most were leaning pretty good already.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 22, 2014)

I've been pulling out and loading with my Kubota. Been breaking and wrecking lots of stuff. A hose caught on a tree stump and was pulled tight, luckily for me the fuel filter stopped it before it broke the hose.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Today was a tough day, I should have just quit after the 1st tree. I was using my 260 and cutting a 10" poplar, there was a stone pile that the tree was going to fall on. I knew that the tree would bounce up and roll towards me so I was ready for it. Unfortunately for the 260 the tree was faster than I was. the tree fell exactly where I thought and bounce up and came towards me as I stepped back out of the way, however I stumbled and sacrificed the saw as I fell. the darn log fell on the saw, breaking the handle and pizzing me off something fierce. A dozen trees later I was cutting the 2nd sister off of a set of sisters went the darn thing split in half and jambed the saw but only for a second then the tree slide down and bent the bar.
Oh well I have a few extra bars but have to order a handle.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jun 23, 2014)

I can feel your pain. I was digging with a back hoe & the cast iron mount where it pivots side to side broke dropping the whole boom assembly off tearing all the hoses loose. Fortunately the bucket was being pulled forward in the trench so it stayed in place. You could tell it had been cracked for a while, just in a location you couldn't see. The owner just shrugged his shoulders & said, "lets get it out of the hole, it's history, I wouldn't begin to know where you could find another casting." Only had 30 feet to go. We were trying to beat the rain but it didn't happen.


----------



## cantoo (Jul 20, 2014)

Finally took the time to try out my cone splitter on long wood. Dismal failure to say the least. I was hoping to be able to split either 12' long logs and cut them into 48" with my buzzsaw. Or split 48" logs at least. Neither idea worked so onto the selling block it goes. I was gonna try it on my post hole digger but it just isn't worth the time to try it.
1st - shows the Unicorn splitter on my tractor.
2nd - shows splitter cone, it's not big enough and too aggressive. Especially on my tractor without live pto.
3rd - splitting 4' piece, you can see it isn't big enough to split it all the way.
4th - same piece and split jambbed.
5th - 12' long poplar log. Split nice but bottomed out before it split all the way.
6th - And the pto came off when I tried to drive ahead to free it. Real handy.
7th - split it about 4' into the log, came apart nice but bottomed out too soon.
8th - shows the cone bottomed out.
9th - shows after I cut the split out. You can see how far the cone goes in.
Oh well, guess I have to build a 48' splitter now.


----------



## GeeVee (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah Cantoo, you have definitely figured out why they don't sell a gazillion of them things....


----------



## cantoo (Jul 21, 2014)

Gee Vee but all the utube videos show it splitting like butter, the ads wouldn't lie would they? They can be dangerous. I played with my old one a few times and it worked much better than this one but I think the cone was a larger diameter.


----------



## cantoo (Jul 21, 2014)

Did some buzz sawing last night and tonight. A buddy did me a favor and brought me a bunch of wood, mostly hardwood and cut to 4', well close to 4', well anywhere from 12" to 96" long. I decided to just cut it into 16" long pieces to maybe sell or at least get it cleaned up. Stuff was green and heavy as heck and dusty as heck too. At least it was hot out and no wind.
1st pic is part of the pile of random length stuff.
2nd pic is a trailer load, I think there was 4 loads there.
3rd pic is everything buzzed up.
4th pic is everything again. Small pieces on right will likely heat my hot water for a month.
5th pic is pile again.
6th pic is long stuff ready whenever I get the time.


----------



## cantoo (Jul 21, 2014)

I sent my Dutch wife to get new tires for my Kubota. These are what she brought back. She said the bar tires were too expensive, they were $200 each without rims. She paid $75 each for these including the rims. Not sure if I should kill her or kiss her. 1st time I get stuck I'm gonna curse her though.


----------



## NHMike (Jul 22, 2014)

What about running chains on then in the woods?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm wondering about the "load rating" difference between those tires?

SR


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 22, 2014)

If they don't work well enough, use the original rims & get the lugged tires keeping the one she got you for spares. You might be pleasantly surprised. I would guess they are 8 ply tires. Am I right?


----------



## cantoo (Jul 22, 2014)

Originals are 6 ply I think, these are 4 ply. I can get 8 ply but they were even more and not sure they are needed. I likely have chains here somewhere that fit, I have 4 or 5 pails of chains that I have bought over the years. The bush usually isn't an issue, it's loader work in my gravel pit that I need better traction for. My tractor is a TLB and is heavier than heck on the front end so the wider tires work better there too. If they don't work I'm sure I can sell them lightly used and still do alright. "wifey is always righty"


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm thinking they will be overloaded most of the time and that will be a problem.

SR


----------



## cantoo (Jul 26, 2014)

Got some logs on the ground today. Still lots of poplar to come down, I only went about another 30' into the bush.. I'm cutting everything to about 12' long, hauling it home and stacking it up until I get time to cut it up.


----------



## cantoo (Jul 26, 2014)

I cleaned up some stone piles and forgot to go back and cut down the stubs. Today I got reminded that I need to do it. Then I got back from changing the tire and see this on my work truck. Lucky day I guess.


----------



## cantoo (Jul 26, 2014)

My Stihl has a deathwish.
1st pic shows a 20" poplar that I dropped into heavy trees, a 8" one holding it up. So I think I'll just sneak in there and cut it down, only my brain was a little slower than my trigger finger.




As you can see if the leaner falls the saw is a gonna. This is the saw with the new Lazer bar on it from it's last death wish incident.



I got the bright idea to take the saw off and lay a couple of blocks down to protect the bar. Then grab another saw and cut r down.




I cut it down and the darn leaner still stayed in place. Oh well at least no damages just some wasted time.


I hooked onto it and pulled it to the landing, then I hooked onto the trailer and blew the tire. Another good day.


----------



## NHMike (Jul 27, 2014)

I had a problem like that yesterday. Dropped a black birch into some hemlock and got hung up. It took longer that I thought to get it out of there.
I will be back up there today to drop several poplars in the 20" range. I'll try to remember the camera.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 21, 2014)

Cut up a bunch of the ash today. This pile had about 130 logs in it 12' long, about 35 left before the rain hit. Smallest were about 6" and largest were 24"x 12'.


----------



## zogger (Sep 21, 2014)

You're a one man get together worth of cutting! That's a heap 0 wood!


----------



## esshup (Sep 22, 2014)

I saw that on the Ventrac site they have duals on all 4 corners for steep terrain.......


----------



## cantoo (Sep 27, 2014)

I have duals for my Steiner but never use them cause they are so wide.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 27, 2014)

I went to a sale today and bought a couple of replacement motors for my firewood conveyor. And I ended up buying a few more things I just had to have. I've been meaning to build a firewood cutting wagon for awhile now and have been gathering the parts. Guess I just saved a bunch of time, now I just have to refine it to the way I want. It's about 5' wide and 12' long. The guy used railway irons for the frame. I don't like the cutting area but it's all bolted on so will be easy to change out. Not bad for $225. Towed it home 20 miles at 60 mph and no problems. Guy was a good welder and had lots of quality stuff at the sale.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 27, 2014)

And last night I finished cutting the last of my ash logs into rounds. Wish I had this 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 25, 2014)

Had an interesting day today. Dropped an ash with a strong crotch perfectly into a cherry tree. I only had a narrow window and was expecting this might happen so wasn't caught off guard. Just shows what can go wrong and how far a big tree can move, it was pretty quick too. 1st pic shows where the stump was at and where the tree ended up and a pile of dirt. That's about 16' back.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 25, 2014)

Was a great afternoon in the bush though. Got a few more ash piled up about 50 logs 12' long in that pile.
Took a picture of the new turkey barns beside me too. They removed a hill that is about 10 acres and 12' high. Now I can see my neighbours house.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 25, 2014)

Pretty good illustration of one of the reasons to hot foot diagonally to the side instead of to the rear. Glad you didn't get hurt. Ron


----------



## cantoo (Oct 25, 2014)

I prefer to just step back 10 or 12 feet and watch to make sure it's going as planned. Too many things can happen as you're running to what you think is a safe spot. I make sure to have a couple of safe routes away but stay there to look up to make sure there are no airborne surprises coming my way. I did work longer than I should have and made a couple of stupid mistakes when I was tired and trying to hurry to get lots done. From now on I'm going to have enough logs down and cut to length to make a load so I can spend the last hour or 2 just loading instead of physical work and getting too tired and making mistakes.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 26, 2014)

cantoo said:


> I prefer to just step back 10 or 12 feet and watch to make sure it's going as planned. Too many things can happen as you're running to what you think is a safe spot. I make sure to have a couple of safe routes away but stay there to look up to make sure there are no airborne surprises coming my way. I did work longer than I should have and made a couple of stupid mistakes when I was tired and trying to hurry to get lots done. From now on I'm going to have enough logs down and cut to length to make a load so I can spend the last hour or 2 just loading instead of physical work and *getting too tired and making mistakes*.



Over thirty years ago, the operator's manual for my then new McCulloch said "Do not operate saw when tired." Shoot, that saw would wear me out just starting it. Nonetheless it is true that fatigue interferes with clear thinking. 

Thanks for posting your pictures and comments about looking up. I wonder just how much further that missile would have traveled if it hadn't plowed into that old stump. Do you think a thicker hinge and/or a higher back cut would have kept it from launching? 

Ron


----------



## cantoo (Oct 26, 2014)

Ron, I was glad it stopped when it did. Cut another dozen down today but had to leave them in the bush. I was doing some preventative maintenance on my log trailer and broke 3 wheel studs off. I load it pretty heavy and thought maybe I should take the old wheel studs off and put some anti seize on them at the shop instead of halfway home in the dark. 5 studs on 1 wheel were a little loose and were wrecking the rim. 3 broke off and now I'm trying to get them out with easi-outs. Now there is a bullsheet name if I ever heard one. Ain't nothing easi and nothing is out either.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Oct 26, 2014)

Cantoo, if the broken studs are at surface level or stick out, you can position a nut over it & fill it in with weld turning it into a bolt. The heating of the stud from welding on it will help to loosen it as well.

50/50 mix of ATF & acetone is the best penetrating oil I have found.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 26, 2014)

I went to heat it and of course out of oxygen as usual when I need it. They are broke off pretty much flush, I'm going to try heat at work tomorrow or Tuesday. I usually leave welding until the end. It might have been an excuse to stop working too as my legs and back are tired of going to the bush all the time. I really should take a break and do other stuff that needs to be done but cutting firewood is nice "mindless" work. Maybe after I get another 200 ash logs piled up I can do something else.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 26, 2014)

I am with you. I don't have much experience with easi-outs, but the little I do have has been far from easy. Heat followed by cold water or ice is what I am told is the trick for breaking loose wheel studs and lugs - never tried it. Ron


----------



## cantoo (Jul 31, 2015)

Got started on my 36" splitter. Shoulda put on some gloves 1st. Can't decide if I want to make the wedge removable or not. I want a 4 way and thought I would just make wings that drop over the vertical welded in wedge. Now thinking maybe it would be pretty easy to just make 2 separate drop in wedges, one splits in half and the other would be a 4 way one.


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 1, 2015)

Ouch!
Not to be a party pooper, but that lil ole cylinder is gonna struggle with a 1 way let alone a 4 way, unless that is just for mock up purposes. Unless you just splittin poplar


----------



## olyman (Aug 1, 2015)

cantoo said:


> I went to heat it and of course out of oxygen as usual when I need it. They are broke off pretty much flush, I'm going to try heat at work tomorrow or Tuesday. I usually leave welding until the end. It might have been an excuse to stop working too as my legs and back are tired of going to the bush all the time. I really should take a break and do other stuff that needs to be done but cutting firewood is nice "mindless" work. Maybe after I get another 200 ash logs piled up I can do something else.


 when they are broke flush, get some flat washers that fit the bolt.. if have mig,great. but arc works,, lay washer down on whats left, centered,weld, keeping the most heat on the bolt, while still welding to washer...then put another washer on top,,and weld it to the other one. find vise grips,,and go for it. may have to do more than once...


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 1, 2015)

I always set a little "over size" nut onto the bolt, then weld my way out. Let it cool and use a wrench on the nut...

SR


----------



## cantoo (Aug 1, 2015)

Brenndatomu, that is a 4"x 36" cylinder. Push plate is 1" x12"x12" material. Wedge is 3/4"x8" x 24" tall hardened steel. Beam is 1/2" top and bottom with 3/8" middle 12' long but will be cut down to about 9' long when done. I'm only splitting ash so I'm sure it will be fine. Will only running a 6 hp, 11 gal 2 stage pump on it right now. I'm too cheap to buy the bigger one until it's on sale or I get one at an auction. I bought a splitter at a sale a few weeks ago and am robbing motor and pump off it for now.


----------



## fordf150 (Aug 2, 2015)

4" cylinder @3000psi is enough to push a 4 way through ash and almost anything else under 20" rounds. That's all my processor has on it and I've never stalled it


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 2, 2015)

cantoo said:


> that is a 4"x 36" cylinder. Push plate is 1" x12"x12" material.


OH, OK, I guess the size of the other parts is making that cylinder look like a 3 - 3.5" to me. Hopefully it works well for ya.
How's that finger feeling?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Aug 2, 2015)

I think I'm gonna pitch a Steiner Logging reality show to A&E. Looks like a lot of shenanigans going on over there.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 2, 2015)

Finger is doing good, I cut the excess skin off today. I'll be back welding tomorrow morning. Sold 6 loads of wood but I only have about 3 that is split and ready to go, guess that means I have to get cutting rounds and splitting.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 7, 2015)

Went over to the neighbours last night. He had about 10 trees come down or had the branches blown out, silver maple, poplar, ash and some others. Poplar branch was 26" across, landed on his girlfriends car. They are building a new pig barn and lost 80 sheets of steel off the roof. The place is a mess. Good news is he just wants it gone. We can pull stuff into an open field and cut up what we want and take our time. Yeah he says that now but I bet he's gonna want it done soon. There is also a willow that is 6' or more across, says to cut it down and he'll drag it into the field and burn it if we want. Hydro lines and buildings are all far enough away. Place is a mess anyway so he's not worried about driving on the lawn etc. Has several tractors we can use. This is the son of the guy who's bush I have been getting tops from for a few years. He knows we will do a good job. The last pic is the willow, my van nose is in the pic.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 7, 2015)

I stopped in at Princess Auto today and the guy there made me buy a motor and pump combo. 13 hp, electric start with 2 stage pump, complete and ready to go for $388 plus taxes Canadian. That's like $300 US. That was the price of the pump, housing and lovejoy connector so free engine and assembly. They have changed pump suppliers from Haldex to a Korean manufacturer so they are cleaning out the existing stock, I prefer the Haldex anyway. Regular price was $799. Now that I have this mess to clean up though I have no time to get it all built.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 8, 2015)

We cut up one of the ash trees this afternoon. 3/4s of it filled my buddies dump trailer that holds just over a full cord of splits. Once split I think he will have a bigger pile. We cleaned up some of the willow branches to make things look a little better. Also took a closer look around and it's worse than we thought, branches are broken off all over the place. Maple than he wants cut down.


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Aug 8, 2015)

cantoo said:


> We cut up one of the ash trees this afternoon. 3/4s of it filled my buddies dump trailer that holds just over a full cord of splits. Once split I think he will have a bigger pile. We cleaned up some of the willow branches to make things look a little better. Also took a closer look around and it's worse than we thought, branches are broken off all over the place. Maple than he wants cut down.
> View attachment 439986
> 
> View attachment 439987
> ...


It looks like the Goderich Tornado seen of 2011.
Was all that damage from the first front at around 4P.M. or the second one about 9P.M.?
At one point I figured about 35,000 home without power in the path of the fronts.
I didn't hear of anyone getting hurt.
Except your finger!


----------



## cantoo (Aug 8, 2015)

This is just south of Kincardine, it hit a couple of spots there. Little farther in they got hit with horizontal wind and hail. I don't know which storm did the damage. The trees at my house went down around 4:00. This little spot is gonna keep us busy for awhile. North side of Lucknow also got hit bad. I seen some of the damage in Tiviotdale today too. I was there years ago as a volunteer to clean up the last one they had.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 8, 2015)

Here's the willow. 660 with 24" bar shown.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 9, 2015)

Decided I needed to spend some time and build the grapple for my loader forks. Spent 3 hours cutting, drilling and welded to get it put together. Massive failure so spent 2 hours cutting everything off and starting over again. Took most of the day today to do it but at least now it works. I might still change it and make it a little longer but it does work good. Old stone fork style grapple would only open 30", this one opens 48". much better.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 9, 2015)

Couple more pics.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jan 1, 2020)

cantoo said:


> Refined my arch abit and had some time to play with it today. The darn winch handle vibrated loose and is long gone. Was pulling some pretty big stuff around another tree and maybe bent the hitch a little. Couple hours and I got some wood piled up. Won't be able to get it home until the wheat is off so I've been just cutting stuff down.
> View attachment 348569
> View attachment 348570
> View attachment 348571
> ...




Bumping this thread back up...I’m looking at doing some clean-up on a off camber portion of my property and was wondering how one of these would do? I’ve heard these things can comfortably handle 25° side-hilling and push like a little dozer and have a super low center of gravity , my Kubota pushes great but is uncomfortable tall for this kind of work. 

I’ve been in contact with a guy who has both models 420 and 425 for sale , the 425 shows 6,000 hours but is diesel and the 420 has half the time on it but is gas.


----------



## cantoo (Jan 1, 2020)

Jeff, I have the duals for my Steiners and they help on side hills and soft ground. Steiners are articulated so travelling across slopes and pushing will turn you sideways and likely not going in the direction you want to go. To push you have to get the front wheels up in the air and trying to go the direction you want on a slope is difficult then. They do push well on level ground though. The best machine for moving dirt on a slope is likely a mini excavator.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jan 1, 2020)

cantoo said:


> Jeff, I have the duals for my Steiners and they help on side hills and soft ground. Steiners are articulated so travelling across slopes and pushing will turn you sideways and likely not going in the direction you want to go. To push you have to get the front wheels up in the air and trying to go the direction you want on a slope is difficult then. They do push well on level ground though. The best machine for moving dirt on a slope is likely a mini excavator.



I looked at my post above and I did a bad job of describing what I’m looking at doing. I’ll not be doing much if any pushing while side hilling just moving along the bottom side of a road I cut years back then squaring up to the slope and pushing small brush and junk wood into a ravine. The first 30’ on the bottom side of the road in question is too steep (45°+) to put any kind equipment on but it levels out to around a 20° slope. I’m not trying to move much if any dirt..just Honeysuckle and rotten garbage that’s been laying down for years.


----------



## EastoutWest (Jan 1, 2020)

We had a Steiner diesel at the golf course I was mechanic at. Maybe model 420... can't remember. We also had a variety of different commercial mower types, tractors, etc. The steiner was pretty badass for difficult to mow slopes. Had a finish and a brush mower and would mow 35 degree slopes if you went up and backed down. It had the 8 tires and hydraulic push blade that graded gravel well. But not as well as a big tractor and scrape blade. I feel like the steiner will go anywhere an excavator will but you don't have the backup/safety of the boom if you get into a hairy situation. Not the easiest to get out of in a hurry but it's very unlikely to roll over. In fact, with the 8 tires, it would probably wheelie and flip backwards before it rolled over sideways. It is also pretty light so can tend to want to walk up on top of what you're pushing if the blade is floating and material builds up too much.

I will say it had low ground clearance but since the wheelbase is so short, that was rarely an issue. However, because of the low ground clearance, I did have to constantly remove grass and sticks that got pushed into the forward/backward pedal area from backing up in brush. The brush would build up inside the foot area and prevent backward pedal movement. We also had constant trouble with the belts on the finish mower. So much so that Steiner flew someone down to troubleshoot. But due to the aggressive tires and sensitive turf, we mostly used the brush mower with the Steiner and used a John Deere 2500 or Toro 3500 for groomed steep slopes.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jan 1, 2020)

EastoutWest said:


> We had a Steiner diesel at the golf course I was mechanic at. Maybe model 420... can't remember. We also had a variety of different commercial mower types, tractors, etc. The steiner was pretty badass for difficult to mow slopes. Had a finish and a brush mower and would mow 35 degree slopes if you went up and backed down. It had the 8 tires and hydraulic push blade that graded gravel well. But not as well as a big tractor and scrape blade. I feel like the steiner will go anywhere an excavator will but you don't have the backup/safety of the boom if you get into a hairy situation. Not the easiest to get out of in a hurry but it's very unlikely to roll over. In fact, with the 8 tires, it would probably wheelie and flip backwards before it rolled over sideways. It is also pretty light so can tend to want to walk up on top of what you're pushing if the blade is floating and material builds up too much.
> 
> I will say it had low ground clearance but since the wheelbase is so short, that was rarely an issue. However, because of the low ground clearance, I did have to constantly remove grass and sticks that got pushed into the forward/backward pedal area from backing up in brush. The brush would build up inside the foot area and prevent backward pedal movement. We also had constant trouble with the belts on the finish mower. So much so that Steiner flew someone down to troubleshoot. But due to the aggressive tires and sensitive turf, we mostly used the brush mower with the Steiner and used a John Deere 2500 or Toro 3500 for groomed steep slopes.


 As you said the dually wheel kits look like they’d make the thing damn near square ..like as wide as long which has to really make the thing stable. I wouldn’t be doing any mowing with it and nether machine has a deck just a 2-way multipurpose blade. 

I’m realistic about what I’m doing with the machine, I know it’s not a dozer or mini-excavator but at the price point I can buy one and work at my pace. The ground clearance did worry me a little but I just figured it would be something you just deal with.


----------



## EastoutWest (Jan 1, 2020)

@JeffHK454 It was pretty unstoppable and one of my favorite machines. Every single other piece of equipment we had got stuck at some point (didn't have a track-based machine) but never once the Steiner. The axles are permanently locked since it articulates and doesn't need a differential. Between that and the torque availability (hydraulic drive), all tires would always turn. I wish I had one for my farm in the mountains. I would say with a blade and duallies, it would be longer than wide. The wheelbase is probably about square. It was very loud and rattly though (with just 100 hours). Way louder than the bigger mowers. It must have had had rubber engine mounts but it felt like it didn't.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 2, 2020)

Just FYI, in my experience they push dirt/gravel better using the 4' blade, rather than the 5' blade.
You can get them stuck, BTDT, but they will go more places than just about any other wheeled tractor, especially with the duals on.
And as I said early on in this thread, if you come across a deal on a Ventrac (new version of the Steiner) buy it, they are much more refined!


----------



## Cricket (Feb 25, 2022)

cantoo said:


> And before someone pipes in and says I should install a roll bar on it if you look close you will see that I built the log arch frame out of 2 steiner roll bars that I cut down. We never ever used them so I cut them up. Guess I better pay better attention next time.


As my Daddy used to say (frequently) - "If'n you'd a'asked me I'd a tole you that was a bad idea..."


----------

